# Nets players elimination thread



## Vincesanity91 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ok, each nets player starts with 5 points. (+) for increasing the players points, and (-) for decreasing the players points. You may vote once per 5 hours. let's start this!

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 6 (+)
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 5
Nenad Krstic - 5
Jeff McInnis - 5
Lamond Murray - 5
Bostjan Nachbar - 5
Zoran Planinic - 5
Clifford Robinson - 4 (-)
John Thomas - 5
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 6
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 6(+)
Nenad Krstic - 5
Jeff McInnis - 5
Lamond Murray - 5
Bostjan Nachbar - 5
Zoran Planinic - 5
Clifford Robinson - 4
John Thomas - 4(-)
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5
Um, i dont think John Thomas is here any more.
im so confused. minus for thomas, + for kidd.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

you need to have the list right 2dumb. 

Carter +
Planinic-

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 7
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 6
Nenad Krstic - 5
Jeff McInnis - 5
Lamond Murray - 5
Bostjan Nachbar - 5
Zoran Planinic - 4
Clifford Robinson - 5
John Thomas - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

im so confused. im a first timer at this.


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> im so confused. im a first timer at this.


Just vote for who you like and dislike. For the person you dislike, just subtract a point next to their name. If you root for the person, then just add a point next to their name.

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 8 (+)
Jason Collins - 4 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 6
Nenad Krstic - 5
Jeff McInnis - 5
Lamond Murray - 5
Bostjan Nachbar - 5
Zoran Planinic - 4
Clifford Robinson - 4 (New Jazzy Nets miraculously added 1 point to Clifford Robinson)
John Thomas - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Treeman said:


> Just vote for who you like and dislike. For the person you dislike, just subtract a point next to their name. If you root for the person, then just add a point next to their name.


can i add a point to every net?


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

jarkid said:


> can i add a point to every net?


nope...add one point to one net. Subtract one point from one net. The point of the game is to have one player remaining in the end. Just copy and paste the list from the poster above you. Then you change the points in your list.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 8 
Jason Collins - 4 
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 6
Nenad Krstic - 6 (+)
Jeff McInnis - 5
Lamond Murray - 5
Bostjan Nachbar - 5
Zoran Planinic - 3 (-)
Clifford Robinson - 4 
John Thomas - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## Dare (Aug 9, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 8 
Jason Collins - 4 
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 6
Nenad Krstic - 6 
Jeff McInnis - 5
Lamond Murray - 5
Bostjan Nachbar - 6 (+)
Zoran Planinic - 3 
Clifford Robinson - 3 (-) 
John Thomas - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## TheMo (Aug 10, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 8 
Jason Collins - 4 
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 7 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 6 
Jeff McInnis - 4 (-)
Lamond Murray - 5
Bostjan Nachbar - 6 
Zoran Planinic - 3 
Clifford Robinson - 3
John Thomas - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5

-TheMo


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 4 (-)
Vince Carter - 8 
Jason Collins - 4 
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 7
Nenad Krstic - 6 
Jeff McInnis - 4 (-)
Bostjan Nachbar - 6 
Zoran Planinic - 4 (+)
Clifford Robinson - 3
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5

Took off Thomas & Murray, seeing as though they aren't on the team anymore...


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 4 
Vince Carter - 8 
Jason Collins - 4 
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 7
Nenad Krstic - 6 
Jeff McInnis - 3 (-)
Bostjan Nachbar - 6 
Zoran Planinic - 4 
Clifford Robinson - 4 (+)
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 4 
Vince Carter - 8 
Jason Collins - 4 
Richard Jefferson - 5
*Jason Kidd - 8 (+)*
Nenad Krstic - 6 
*Jeff McInnis - 2 (-)*
Bostjan Nachbar - 6 
Zoran Planinic - 4 
Clifford Robinson - 4 
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## fiElDy (Oct 24, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 4
Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 4
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 9 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 6
Jeff McInnis - 1 (-)
Bostjan Nachbar - 6
Zoran Planinic - 4
Clifford Robinson - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Treeman said:


> Clifford Robinson - 4 (New Jazzy Nets miraculously added 1 point to Clifford Robinson)


Guess I should practice what I preach. My bad


Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 4
Vince Carter - 9(+)
Jason Collins - 4
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 9 
Nenad Krstic - 6
Jeff McInnis - 1 
Bostjan Nachbar - 6
Zoran Planinic - 3(-)
Clifford Robinson - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## Philswib (Jul 18, 2006)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 4
Vince Carter - 9
Jason Collins - 5 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 5
Jason Kidd - 9
Nenad Krstic - 6
Jeff McInnis - 1
Bostjan Nachbar - 5 (-)
Zoran Planinic - 3
Clifford Robinson - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5

It would be a travesty for worthless Nachbar to outlast Collins..


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 4
Vince Carter - 9
Jason Collins - 5 
Richard Jefferson - 6 ( *+* )
Jason Kidd - 9
Nenad Krstic - 6
Jeff McInnis - 0 (* - * )
Bostjan Nachbar - 5 
Zoran Planinic - 3
Clifford Robinson - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


bye bye jeff

(I changed to totals for the players you wanted to +/- from. ~ToddMac11)


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5 (+)
Vince Carter - 9
Jason Collins - 5 
Richard Jefferson - 6
Jason Kidd - 9
Nenad Krstic - 6
Jeff McInnis - *0* ( - )
Bostjan Nachbar - 5 
Zoran Planinic - 3
Clifford Robinson - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5 
Vince Carter - 9
Jason Collins - 5 
*Richard Jefferson - 7(+)*
Jason Kidd - 9
Nenad Krstic - 6
*Bostjan Nachbar - 4(-)*
Zoran Planinic - 3
Clifford Robinson - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

things aren't adding up right here...there should be 65 total points, and somehow this adds up to 67.

I'm going ot make an exeutive decision and take out 2 from the top two players (and take McInnis off the list since he's gone), so the new totals are:

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5 
Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 5 
Richard Jefferson - 7
Jason Kidd - 8
Nenad Krstic - 6
Bostjan Nachbar - 4
Zoran Planinic - 3
Clifford Robinson - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> things aren't adding up right here...there should be 65 total points, and somehow this adds up to 67.
> 
> I'm going ot make an exeutive decision and take out 2 from the top two players (and take McInnis off the list since he's gone), so the new totals are:
> 
> ...


John Thomas received a minus-one before he was removed. It seems as though Cliff Robinson may also have received an extra minus-one from Jizzy.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Dumpy said:


> John Thomas received a minus-one before he was removed. It seems as though Cliff Robinson may also have received an extra minus-one from Jizzy.


 yeah, I had a feeling it might have got messed up with the dropping the two players. But its all even now, so hopefully it'll work out.


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson - 7
Jason Kidd - 9 *(+1)* 
Nenad Krstic - 6
Bostjan Nachbar - 4
Zoran Planinic - 2 *(-1)* 
Clifford Robinson - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5

Jason Kidd better win this thing.


----------



## ThatNetGuy (Apr 28, 2005)

I protest this thread....once you eliminate Zoran, McInnis and Nachbar it sucks. :twocents:


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

ThatNetGuy said:


> I protest this thread....once you eliminate Zoran, McInnis and Nachbar it sucks. :twocents:


Thats the whole point of it. Too see who our favorite player is. It's better if you do it with a bunch of nba players that aren't on your team.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Thats the whole point of it. Too see who our favorite player is. It's better if you do it with a bunch of nba players that aren't on your team.


Oh? I'm more interested to see who the most hated players are. I assume the big four will be at the top in some order. But who will be five and six? That's what I want to know.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

VinceIsLoco said:


> Hassan Adams - 5
> Josh Boone - 5
> Vince Carter - 8
> Jason Collins - 5
> ...


Hassan Adams - 5
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson - 7
Jason Kidd - 10 (+) 
Nenad Krstic - 6
Bostjan Nachbar - 4
Zoran Planinic - 1(-)
Clifford Robinson - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## Philswib (Jul 18, 2006)

*Hassan Adams - 4 (-1)*
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 5
*Richard Jefferson - 8 (+1)*
Jason Kidd - 10 
Nenad Krstic - 6
Bostjan Nachbar - 4
Zoran Planinic - 1
Clifford Robinson - 4
Marcus Williams - 5
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson - 8
Jason Kidd - 10 
Nenad Krstic - 6
Bostjan Nachbar - 4
Zoran Planinic - 1
Clifford Robinson - 3 (-1)
Marcus Williams - 6 (+1)
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson - 8
Jason Kidd - 10
Nenad Krstic - 7 (+1)
Bostjan Nachbar - 4
Zoran Planinic - 0 (-1)
Clifford Robinson - 3 
Marcus Williams - 6 
Antoine Wright - 5

Bye Bye Z.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 8
*Jason Collins - 6 (+)*
Richard Jefferson - 8
Jason Kidd - 10
Nenad Krstic - 7 
Bostjan Nachbar - 4
*Clifford Robinson - 2 (-)*
Marcus Williams - 6 
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 9 (+)
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson - 8
Jason Kidd - 10
Nenad Krstic - 7 
Bostjan Nachbar - 3 (-)
Clifford Robinson - 2
Marcus Williams - 6 
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## Philswib (Jul 18, 2006)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 9 
Jason Collins - 6
*Richard Jefferson - 9 (+)*
Jason Kidd - 10
Nenad Krstic - 7
*Bostjan Nachbar - 2(-)* 
Clifford Robinson - 2
Marcus Williams - 6
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## Dare (Aug 9, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 9 
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson - 9 
Jason Kidd - 10
Nenad Krstic - 7
Bostjan Nachbar - 3(+) 
Clifford Robinson - 1(-)
Marcus Williams - 6
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 10 (+)
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson - 9
Jason Kidd - 10
Nenad Krstic - 7
Bostjan Nachbar - 2 (-)
Clifford Robinson - 1
Marcus Williams - 6
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 10 
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson - 9
Jason Kidd - 11(+)
Nenad Krstic - 7
Bostjan Nachbar - 2 
Clifford Robinson - 0(-)
Marcus Williams - 6
Antoine Wright - 5

Bye bye cliffy!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 10 
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson - 9
Jason Kidd - 11
Nenad Krstic - 7
Bostjan Nachbar - 1 (-)
Marcus Williams - 7 (+)
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 10
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson - 9
*Jason Kidd - 12 (+)*
Nenad Krstic - 7
*Bostjan Nachbar - 0 (-)*
Marcus Williams - 7
Antoine Wright - 5

I guess that means Nachbar is gone.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 5
Vince Carter - 10
*Jason Collins - 5 (-)*
*Richard Jefferson -10 (+)*
Jason Kidd - 12 
Nenad Krstic - 7
Bostjan Nachbar - 0 
Marcus Williams - 7
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 4 *(-1)* 
Vince Carter - 10
Jason Collins - 5 
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 13 *(+1)* 
Nenad Krstic - 7
Marcus Williams - 7
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 3*(-1)* 
Vince Carter - 10
Jason Collins - 5 
Richard Jefferson -11*(+1)* 
Jason Kidd - 13 
Nenad Krstic - 7
Marcus Williams - 7
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 2*(-1)* 
Vince Carter - 10
Jason Collins - 5 
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 13 
Nenad Krstic - 8*(+1)* 
Marcus Williams - 7
Antoine Wright - 5


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 2
Vince Carter - 10
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 13
Nenad Krstic - 8
Marcus Williams - 8(+1)
Antoine Wright - 4(-1)


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 2
Vince Carter - 9 (-1)
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 13
Nenad Krstic - 9 (+1)
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 2 (-1)
Vince Carter - 9 
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 13
Nenad Krstic - 9 (+1)
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
*Josh Boone - 1 (-)*
Vince Carter - 9 
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson -11
*Jason Kidd - 14 (+)*
Nenad Krstic - 9 
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 4
Josh Boone - 1 
*Vince Carter - 8 (-)*
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson -11
*Jason Kidd - 15 (+)*
Nenad Krstic - 9
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh, no you don't. Get that **** out of here!

Hassan Adams - 3 (-)
Josh Boone - 2 (+)
Vince Carter - 8 
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 15 
Nenad Krstic - 9
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## TheMo (Aug 10, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 3
Josh Boone - 2
Vince Carter - 7 (-) 
Jason Collins - 5
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 16 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 9
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 4

-TheMo


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

*Hassan Adams - 2(-)*
Josh Boone - 2
Vince Carter - 7 
*Jason Collins - 6(+)*
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 16 
Nenad Krstic - 9
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 2
Josh Boone - 2
Vince Carter - 7 
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 16 
Nenad Krstic - 10 (+)
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 3 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Hassan Adams - 1 (-)*
Josh Boone - 2
Vince Carter - 7 
*Jason Collins - 7 (+)*
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 16 
Nenad Krstic - 10 
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Hassan Adams - 0 (-)
Josh Boone - 2
Vince Carter - 7 
Jason Collins - 7 
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 16 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 10 
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 3
bye bye adams!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Josh Boone - 1 -
Vince Carter - 8 + 
Jason Collins - 7 
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 16
Nenad Krstic - 10 
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

Josh Boone - 0 (-)
Vince Carter - 9 (+)
Jason Collins - 7
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 16
Nenad Krstic - 10
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 3

later Josh


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8 (-)
Jason Collins - 8 (+)
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 16
Nenad Krstic - 10
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 3

hah, collins and carter tied


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cage_Epidemic said:


> Josh Boone - 0 (-)
> 
> later Josh


Dumpy is going to be so pissed.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

sorry Dumpy, but Boone's shoulder  im sure you"ll understand. lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cage_Epidemic said:


> sorry Dumpy, but Boone's shoulder  im sure you"ll understand. lol


 When it comes to anything anti-Boone and Dumpy, there is no such thing as understanding. Only rage and destruction. Be prepared.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Vince Carter - 7 (-)
Jason Collins - 9 (+)*
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 16
Nenad Krstic - 10
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8 (+)
Jason Collins - 9 
Richard Jefferson -10(-)
Jason Kidd - 16
Nenad Krstic - 10
Marcus Williams - 8
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 9
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 16 
Nenad Krstic - 10
Marcus Williams - 9 *(+1)* 
Antoine Wright - 2 *(-1)*


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 9
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 17 (+1)
Nenad Krstic - 10
Marcus Williams - 9 
Antoine Wright - 1 (-1)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 8 (- 1)
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 17 
Nenad Krstic - 10
Marcus Williams - 9 
Antoine Wright - 2 (+1)


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 7 (- 1)
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 18 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 10
Marcus Williams - 9 
Antoine Wright - 2


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8
Jason Collins - 6 (- 1)
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 18 
Nenad Krstic - 10
Marcus Williams - 10 (+1) 
Antoine Wright - 2


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 7 (-1)*
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson -10
*Jason Kidd - 19 (+1)*
Nenad Krstic - 10
Marcus Williams - 10
Antoine Wright - 2


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Vince Carter - 7 
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson -10
*Jason Kidd - 20 (+1)*
Nenad Krstic - 10
Marcus Williams - 10
*Antoine Wright - 1(-1)*


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Vince Carter - 7 
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson -10
*Jason Kidd - 19 (-1)*
*Nenad Krstic - 11 (+1)*
Marcus Williams - 10
Antoine Wright - 1


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8 (+)
Jason Collins - 5 (-)
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 19 
Nenad Krstic - 11 
Marcus Williams - 10
Antoine Wright - 1


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

GM3 said:


> *Vince Carter - 9 (+1) *
> * Jason Collins - 4 (- 1)*
> Richard Jefferson -10
> Jason Kidd - 19
> ...


YOU BROKE THE RULES!!!! You can only vote 5 hours after your previous vote...

But it's ok...shhh, we'll keep it a secret because you voted for Vince. :biggrin:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Treeman said:


> YOU BROKE THE RULES!!!! You can only vote 5 hours after your previous vote...
> 
> But it's ok...shhh, we'll keep it a secret because you voted for Vince. :biggrin:


I used my magic mod powers to make it disappear.


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

GM3 said:


> I used my magic mod powers to make it disappear.


WHAT???? WHY? That's one less vote for vince. I can't believe Marcus Williams has more votes than Vince. I promised to keep it a secret too!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8 
Jason Collins - 4 (-)
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 19 
Nenad Krstic - 11 
Marcus Williams - 10
Antoine Wright - 2 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

this every 5 hours thing is killer.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> this every 5 hours thing is killer.


yeah. cant it be every one hour?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Vince Carter - 7(-) 
Jason Collins - 4 
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 19 
Nenad Krstic - 11 
Marcus Williams - 10
Antoine Wright - 3 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

2dumb2live said:


> yeah. cant it be every one hour?


 I'd be all for that. If we can get enough people to agree with it, I say we go for it.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Whoever wants one hour say "i"


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vince Carter - 6 (-) 
Jason Collins - 5 (+)
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 19 
Nenad Krstic - 11 
Marcus Williams - 10
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

2dumb2live said:


> Whoever wants one hour say "i"


 "i"


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Vince Carter - 5 (-)
Jason Collins - 6 (+)*
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 19
Nenad Krstic - 11
Marcus Williams - 10
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince Carter - 4 (-)
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson -11 (+)
Jason Kidd - 19
Nenad Krstic - 11
Marcus Williams - 10
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

Someone vote for poor Vince


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Treeman said:


> Someone vote for poor Vince


ya 4 (-)s in a row.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

No one else likes the one hour idea?


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

Vince Carter - 4 
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson -11 
Jason Kidd - 19
Nenad Krstic - 12 (+)
Marcus Williams - 9 (-)
Antoine Wright - 3

i'm not quite sure what the point of this is...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

if we put the 1 hour idea on, vince would be gone within 1 hour.


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> if we put the 1 hour idea on, vince would be gone within 1 hour.


lmao...but it's true.


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

Vince Carter - 5(+)
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson -11 
Jason Kidd - 19
Nenad Krstic - 11(-)
Marcus Williams - 9 
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Vince Carter - 5
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson -11 
Jason Kidd - 19
Nenad Krstic - 12 (+)
Marcus Williams - 9 
Antoine Wright - 2 (-)


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Vince Carter - 4 (-)
Jason Collins - 6
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 19
Nenad Krstic - 12 
Marcus Williams - 9
Antoine Wright - 3 (+)


----------



## Byrdman1531 (Aug 23, 2005)

Vince Carter - 5 (+)
Jason Collins - 5 (-)
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 19
Nenad Krstic - 12 
Marcus Williams - 9
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Vince Carter - 5
Jason Collins - 4 (-)
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 19
Nenad Krstic - 12 
Marcus Williams - 9
Antoine Wright - 4(+)


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Vince Carter - 5
Jason Collins - 4
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 19
Nenad Krstic - 11 (-)
Marcus Williams - 10 (+)
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

Vince Carter - 6 (+)
Jason Collins - 4
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18 (-)
Nenad Krstic - 11 
Marcus Williams - 10 
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

Vince Carter - 7 (+)
Jason Collins - 3 (-)
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18 
Nenad Krstic - 11
Marcus Williams - 10
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Vince Carter - 6
Jason Collins - 4
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 17 -1
Nenad Krstic - 12 +1
Marcus Williams - 10 
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince Carter - 5 (-)
Jason Collins - 4
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 12
Marcus Williams - 10 
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

Vince Carter - 6 (+)
Jason Collins - 4
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18 
Nenad Krstic - 12
Marcus Williams - 10
Antoine Wright - 3 (-)


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

Vince Carter - 7 
Jason Collins - 3
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18 
Nenad Krstic - 12
Marcus Williams - 10
Antoine Wright - 3 

Finchnastic and Kweli posted at the same time so it got messed up...this should be the right points.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Vince Carter - 7 
Jason Collins - 2 (-1)
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18 
Nenad Krstic - 12
Marcus Williams - 11 (+1)
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

Vince Carter - 6 *(-1)*
Jason Collins - 2 
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18 
Nenad Krstic - 13 *(+1)* 
Marcus Williams - 11 
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vince Carter - 7 (+)
Jason Collins - 1 (-)
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18 
Nenad Krstic - 13
Marcus Williams - 11 
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vince Carter - 6 (-)
Jason Collins - 2 (+)
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18 
Nenad Krstic - 13
Marcus Williams - 11 
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Vince Carter - 6 (-)
> Jason Collins - 2 (+)
> Richard Jefferson -11
> Jason Kidd - 18
> ...


haha you completely reversed what i did


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Vince Carter - 5 (-)
Jason Collins - 3 (+)*
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 13
Marcus Williams - 11
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> haha you completely reversed what i did


The next person had the power to knock out Collins, too!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 6 (+)
Jason Collins - 2 (-)*
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 13
Marcus Williams - 11
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

Vince Carter - 7 (+)
Jason Collins - 2 
Richard Jefferson -10 (-)
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 13
Marcus Williams - 11
Antoine Wright - 3


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Vince Carter - 6 (-)
Jason Collins - 2 
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 13
Marcus Williams - 11
Antoine Wright - 4(+)


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vince Carter - 6 
Jason Collins - 1(-)
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 14(+)
Marcus Williams - 11
Antoine Wright - 4


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 7(+)*
Jason Collins - 1
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 14
Marcus Williams - 11
*Antoine Wright - 3(-)*


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8 *(+1)* 
Jason Collins - 0 *(-1)* 
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 14
Marcus Williams - 11
Antoine Wright - 3

Bye bye Collins.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

VinceIsLoco said:


> Bye bye Collins.


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

Vince Carter - 9 (+)
Richard Jefferson -10
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 14
Marcus Williams - 11
Antoine Wright - 2 (-)


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Vince Carter - 9 
*Richard Jefferson -11(+)*
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 14
Marcus Williams - 11
*Antoine Wright - 1 (-)*


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Vince Carter - 10 (+)
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 14
Marcus Williams - 11
Antoine Wright -0 (-)

See ya Wright can't believe you outlasted Collins


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

um so is antoine wright dead or not- GM3 and New Jazzy Nets posted at the same time, opposite things but it appears New Jazzy Nets was first.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Fair is fair

*Vince Carter - 11 (+1)*
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 14
* Marcus Williams - 10 (-1)*


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Vince Carter - 12 (+1)
Richard Jefferson -11
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 14
Marcus Williams - 9 (-1)


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Vince Carter - 12 
Richard Jefferson -12 (+)
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 14
Marcus Williams - 8 (-)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 13 (+)*
Richard Jefferson -12 
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 14
* Marcus Williams - 7 (-)*
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

GM3 said:


> *Vince Carter - 13 (+)*
> Richard Jefferson -12
> Jason Kidd - 18
> Nenad Krstic - 14
> ...


 Wait, are we not doing the 5 hour limit anymore? cause there was only like 2 hours between your votes


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Wait, are we not doing the 5 hour limit anymore? cause there was only like 2 hours between your votes


I thought we had set it on the 1 hour limit? Man I'm the worst mod ever, I probably have to delete another one of my posts.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

GM3 said:


> I thought we had set it on the 1 hour limit? Man I'm the worst mod ever, I probably have to delete another one of my posts.


 I don't know whats going on with it. I think the 5 is too much, but no one else (other then 2dumb2live) said they wanted to change it


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Vince Carter - 13
Richard Jefferson -12 
Jason Kidd - 18
* Nenad Krstic - 13 (-)*
* Marcus Williams - 8 (+)
*


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Vince Carter - 13
*Richard Jefferson -13 (+)*
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 13 
*Marcus Williams - 7 (-)*


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Vince Carter - 13
Richard Jefferson -13
Jason Kidd - 17 -1
Nenad Krstic - 14 +1
Marcus Williams - 7


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Vince Carter - 12 (-)*
Richard Jefferson -13
*Jason Kidd - 18 (+)* 
Nenad Krstic - 14 
Marcus Williams - 7


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

*Vince Carter - 11 (-)
Richard Jefferson -14 (+)*
Jason Kidd - 18 
Nenad Krstic - 14 
Marcus Williams - 7


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vince Carter - 10 (-)
Richard Jefferson -15 (+)
Jason Kidd - 18 
Nenad Krstic - 14 
Marcus Williams - 7


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

Vince Carter - 11 (+)
Richard Jefferson -14 (-)
Jason Kidd - 18 
Nenad Krstic - 14 
Marcus Williams - 7


----------



## VinceIsLoco (Apr 12, 2005)

Vince Carter - 11 
Richard Jefferson -14 
Jason Kidd - 19 *(+1)* 
Nenad Krstic - 13 *(-1)* 
Marcus Williams - 7


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 12 (+)*
Richard Jefferson -14*
Jason Kidd - 18 (-)*
Nenad Krstic - 13 
Marcus Williams - 7


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vince Carter - 11 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 14 
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 14 (+)
Marcus Williams - 7


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Vince Carter - 10 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 14 
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 15 (+)
Marcus Williams - 7


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Vince Carter - 10
Richard Jefferson - 15 (+)
Jason Kidd - 18
Nenad Krstic - 15 
Marcus Williams - 6 (-)


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 9 (-)*
Richard Jefferson - 15 
Jason Kidd - 18
*Nenad Krstic - 16 (+)*
Marcus Williams - 6


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Vince Carter - 9
Richard Jefferson - 15 
* Jason Kidd - 19 (+)*
*Nenad Krstic - 15 (-)*
Marcus Williams - 6


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 15 
Jason Kidd - 19 
Nenad Krstic - 16 (+)
Marcus Williams - 6


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vince Carter - 9 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 14 (-) 
Jason Kidd - 19 
Nenad Krstic - 16
Marcus Williams - 6


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vince Carter - 9 
Richard Jefferson - 15 (+)
Jason Kidd - 19 
Nenad Krstic - 16
Marcus Williams - 5 (-)


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Vince Carter - 9 
Richard Jefferson - 16 (+)
Jason Kidd - 20 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 16 
Marcus Williams - 5


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Vince Carter - 8
> Richard Jefferson - 16 (+)
> Jason Kidd - 20 (+)
> Nenad Krstic - 16
> Marcus Williams - 6


uh, you posted a second after me. You must change your list :biggrin:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> uh, you posted a second after me. You must change your list :biggrin:


Hmmm.. lol, alright.. ha ha.. There, much better.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

justasking? said:


> Vince Carter - 9
> Richard Jefferson - 16 (+)
> Jason Kidd - 20 (+)
> Nenad Krstic - 16
> Marcus Williams - 5


Don't you have to have a plus and a minus, Mr. Positive? :laugh:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Don't you have to have a plus and a minus, Mr. Positive? :laugh:


oooh good catch.:laugh:


----------



## Byrdman1531 (Aug 23, 2005)

Vince Carter - 10 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 16 
Jason Kidd - 20 
Nenad Krstic - 16 
Marcus Williams - 4 (-)


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

Vince Carter - 11 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 15 (-) 
Jason Kidd - 20 
Nenad Krstic - 16 
Marcus Williams - 4


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

Vince Carter - 12 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 14 (-) 
Jason Kidd - 20
Nenad Krstic - 16
Marcus Williams - 4


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Vince Carter - 11 -*
Richard Jefferson - 14
Jason Kidd - 20
*Nenad Krstic - 17 +*
Marcus Williams - 4


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vince Carter - 10 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 14
Jason Kidd - 20
Nenad Krstic - 18 (+)
Marcus Williams - 4


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince Carter - 9 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 15 (+)
Jason Kidd - 20
Nenad Krstic - 18 
Marcus Williams - 4


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Vince Carter - 9
Richard Jefferson - 15 
Jason Kidd - 20
Nenad Krstić - 19 +1
Marcus Williams - 3 -1


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Vince Carter - 9
Richard Jefferson - 15 
* Jason Kidd - 21 (+)*
* Nenad Krstić - 18 (-)*
Marcus Williams - 3


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Don't you have to have a plus and a minus, Mr. Positive? :laugh:


lol.. so sorry about that. Was so busy didn't even read the entire instructions. :laugh:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 8 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 16 (+)*
Jason Kidd - 21 
Nenad Krstić - 18 
Marcus Williams - 3


----------



## ThreeOfAKind (Jun 14, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 7 (-)*
Richard Jefferson - 16
*Jason Kidd - 22 *
Nenad Krstić - 18 
Marcus Williams - 3


----------



## TheMo (Aug 10, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 6 (-)*
Richard Jefferson - 16
*Jason Kidd - 23 (+) * 
Nenad Krstić - 18 
Marcus Williams - 3

-TheMo


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 7 (+)*
Richard Jefferson - 16
*Jason Kidd - 22 (-) * 
Nenad Krstić - 18 
Marcus Williams - 3

this should be balanced


----------



## Keramo (May 24, 2006)

Vince Carter - 7
Richard Jefferson - 17 (+)
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstić - 18 
Marcus Williams - 2 (-)


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

Vince Carter - 8 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 17 
Jason Kidd - 21 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 18
Marcus Williams - 2


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

Vince Carter - 9 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 16 (-) 
Jason Kidd - 21 
Nenad Krstić - 18
Marcus Williams - 2


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Ason_Kidd4MVP said:


> Vince Carter - 9 (+)
> Richard Jefferson - 16 (-)
> Jason Kidd - 21 (-)
> Nenad Krstić - 18
> Marcus Williams - 2


two minuses?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Vince Carter - 9 
Richard Jefferson - 17 (+)
Jason Kidd - 21 
Nenad Krstić - 18
Marcus Williams - 1(-)
im gonna asume kidd didnt get the minus.


----------



## Ason_Kidd4MVP (Nov 21, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> two minuses?


My bad, forgot to remove Kidd's minus from the previous post.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 17 
Jason Kidd - 21 
Nenad Krstić - 19 (+)
Marcus Williams - 1


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Vince Carter - 7 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 18 (+) 
Jason Kidd - 21 
Nenad Krstić - 19 
Marcus Williams - 1


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Vince Carter - 7 
*Richard Jefferson - 19 (+) * 
Jason Kidd - 21 
Nenad Krstić - 19 
*Marcus Williams - 0(-)*

*Marcus Williams has been eliminated*.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I'm evening it back out, taking 1 from the highest player. So after my vote....

*Vince Carter - 6 (-)*
Richard Jefferson - 18 
Jason Kidd - 20
*Nenad Krstić - 20 (+)*
Marcus Williams - 1


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm evening it back out, taking 1 from the highest player. So after my vote....
> 
> *Vince Carter - 6 (-)*
> Richard Jefferson - 18
> ...


Williams is gone.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'm evening it back out, taking 1 from the highest player. So after my vote....
> 
> Vince Carter - 7 (+1)
> Richard Jefferson - 18
> ...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Okay, so since VC4MVP and myself voted at the same time, it got a little messed up. But got with this, its all evened out :

Vince Carter - 7 
Richard Jefferson - 18
Jason Kidd - 20
Nenad Krstić - 20


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Vince Carter - 8 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 17 (-)
Jason Kidd - 20
Nenad Krstić - 20


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> Vince Carter - 8 (+)
> Richard Jefferson - 17 (-)
> Jason Kidd - 20
> Nenad Krstić - 20


Vince Carter - 9(+)
Richard Jefferson - 17
Jason Kidd - 20
Nenad Krstic -19 (-)



SAVE VC


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 8 (-)*
Richard Jefferson - 17
*Jason Kidd - 21 (+)*
Nenad Krstic -19


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Vince Carter -9 (+)*
Richard Jefferson - 17
Jason Kidd - 21 *
Nenad Krstic -18(-)*


----------



## ThreeOfAKind (Jun 14, 2005)

*Vince Carter -8 (-)*
Richard Jefferson - 17
*Jason Kidd - 22 (+)*
Nenad Krstic -18


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Vince Carter -7 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 17
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstic -19 (+)


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince Carter -6 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 18 (+)
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstic -19


----------



## fiElDy (Oct 24, 2005)

Vince Carter -5 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 19 (+)
Jason Kidd - 22
Nenad Krstic -19


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Vince Carter -4 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 19 
Jason Kidd - 23(+)
Nenad Krstic -19


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vince Carter - 3 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 19 
Jason Kidd - 23
Nenad Krstic -20 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Vince Carter - 2 (-)*
Richard Jefferson - 19
Jason Kidd - 23
*Nenad Krstic -21 (+)*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Carter is almost done.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 1 (-)*
Richard Jefferson - 19
*Jason Kidd - 24 (+)*
Nenad Krstic -21


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 2(+)*
* Richard Jefferson - 19(-)*
Jason Kidd - 24 
Nenad Krstic -21


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Vince Carter - 2
Richard Jefferson - 19
* Jason Kidd - 25 (+)
Nenad Krstic -20 (-)*

<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

Vince Carter - 3 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 19
Jason Kidd - 24 (-)
Nenad Krstic -21


----------



## Keramo (May 24, 2006)

Vince Carter - 3
Richard Jefferson - 20 (+)
Jason Kidd - 23
Nenad Krstic -20 (-)


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

[*Vince Carter - 4(+)*
Richard Jefferson - 19
Jason Kidd - 24 
*Nenad Krstic -19 (-)*


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Vince Carter - 3 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 20 (+)
Jason Kidd - 24 
Nenad Krstic -19


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Vince Carter - 3
Richard Jefferson - 20 
Jason Kidd - 21 -
Nenad Krstić -20 +


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

kweli109 said:


> Vince Carter - 3
> Richard Jefferson - 20
> Jason Kidd - 21 -
> Nenad Krstić -20 +


You can't subtract 3.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Fixed kweli's error and fixed another mistake from people posting at the same time. Totals are:

Vince Carter - 3
Richard Jefferson - 20
Jason Kidd - 22
Nenad Krstić -20


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Vince Carter - 2 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 20
Jason Kidd - 23 (+)
Nenad Krstić -20


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Vince Carter - 1 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 20
Jason Kidd - 24 (+)
Nenad Krstić -20


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

*Vince Carter - 0 (-)*
Richard Jefferson - 20
*Jason Kidd - 25 (+)*
Nenad Krstić -20


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

*Richard Jefferson - 21(+)*
Jason Kidd - 25
*Nenad Krstić -19(-)*


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21
Jason Kidd - 24 (-)
Nenad Krstić -20 (+)


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 20 (-)
Jason Kidd - 25 (+)
Nenad Krstić -20


----------



## ThatNetGuy (Apr 28, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 (+)
Jason Kidd - 25 
Nenad Krstić -19(-)


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22 (+)
Jason Kidd - 25 
Nenad Krstić -18(-)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

apparently, the winner will be jason kidd.


----------



## Keramo (May 24, 2006)

Richard Jefferson - 23 (+)
Jason Kidd - 25
Nenad Krstić -17 (-)


----------



## AL_nets (May 25, 2006)

Richard Jefferson - 24 (+)
Jason Kidd - 24 (-)
Nenad Krstić -17


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

*Richard Jefferson - 25 (+)*
Jason Kidd - 24 
* Nenad Krstić -16 (-)*


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Richard Jefferson - 25
*Jason Kidd - 23 (-)*
* Nenad Krsti? -17 (+)*


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

jarkid said:


> apparently, the winner will be jason kidd.


That's why you gotta subtract 3! Whoops.

Richard Jefferson - 25
Jason Kidd - 22 (-)
Nenad Krstić -18 (+)


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 26 (+)
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstić -17 (-)


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 25 (+)
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstić -16 (-)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 24 (-)
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstić -17 (+)


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 23 (-)
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstić -18 (+)


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 23
Jason Kidd - 23 (+)
Nenad Krstić -17 (-)


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22 (-1)
Jason Kidd - 23 
Nenad Krstić -18 (+)


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 25
Jason Kidd - 23
Nenad Krstić -17

There was a mistake earlier. The above fixes it.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 26 (+)
Jason Kidd - 23
Nenad Krstić -16 (-)


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 25 (-)
Jason Kidd - 23
Nenad Krstić -17 (+)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 24(-)
Jason Kidd - 23
Nenad Krstić -18 (+)


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 23(-)
Jason Kidd - 24 (+)
Nenad Krstić -18


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22 (-)
Jason Kidd - 24 
Nenad Krstić -19 (+)


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 (-)
Jason Kidd - 24 
Nenad Krstić -20 (+)


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 
Jason Kidd - 25 (+)
Nenad Krstić -19 (-)


----------



## Keramo (May 24, 2006)

Richard Jefferson - 22 (+)
Jason Kidd - 25
Nenad Krstić -18 (-)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22
Jason Kidd - 24 (-)
Nenad Krstić -19 (+)


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22
Jason Kidd - 25 (+)
Nenad Krstić -18 (-)


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22
Jason Kidd - 24 (-)
Nenad Krstić -19 (+)


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 23(+)
Jason Kidd - 24 
Nenad Krstić -18 (-)

I dont think this will ever end.


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 23
Jason Kidd - 25 (+)
Nenad Krstić -17 (-)


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 23
Jason Kidd - 24 (-)
Nenad Krstić -18 (+)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Richard Jefferson - 22(-)
Jason Kidd - 25 (+)*
Nenad Krstić -18


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21(-)
Jason Kidd - 25
Nenad Krstić -19 (+)


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22 (+)
Jason Kidd - 25
Nenad Krstić -18 (-)


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

Richard Jefferson - 22 
Jason Kidd - 24 (-)
Nenad Krstić -19 (+)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22 
Jason Kidd - 23 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 20 (+)


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22
Jason Kidd - 24 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 19 (-)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 (-)
Jason Kidd - 24 
Nenad Krstić - 20 (+)


----------



## Keramo (May 24, 2006)

Richard Jefferson - 22 (+)
Jason Kidd - 24 
Nenad Krstić - 19 (-)


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22
Jason Kidd - 23 (-)
Nenad Kristic - 20 (+)


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

Vince gont voted off?

NOOO


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 (-)
Jason Kidd - 24 (+)
Nenad Kristic - 20


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Richard Jefferson - 22 (+)
Jason Kidd - 23 (-)*
Nenad Kristic - 20


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 (-)
Jason Kidd - 23
Nenad Kristic - 21 (+)


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22 (+)
Jason Kidd - 22 (-)
Nenad Kristic - 21


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22
Jason Kidd - 21 (-)
Nenad Krstić -22 (+)


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22
Jason Kidd - 22 (+)
Nenad Krstić -21 (-)


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

VC4MVP said:


> I dont think this will ever end.


agreed.

Richard Jefferson - 21 (-1)
Jason Kidd - 22
Nenad Krstić - 22 (+)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 20 (-)
Jason Kidd - 22
Nenad Krstić - 23 (+)


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Treeman said:


> Vince gont voted off?
> 
> NOOO


:verysad:
*
Richard Jefferson - 21 (+)*
Jason Kidd - 22*
Nenad Krstić - 22 (-)*


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 
Jason Kidd - 23 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 21 (-)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 
Jason Kidd - 22 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 22 (+)


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 20 (-)
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstić - 23 (+)


Something tells me these 3 are never going to go away. 3 way tie?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 19 (-)
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstić - 24 (+)


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 20 (+)
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstić - 23 (-)


----------



## ThatNetGuy (Apr 28, 2005)

Vincanity15311]Richard Jefferson - 21 (+)
Jason Kidd - 21(-)
Nenad Krstić - 23


----------



## Treeman (Aug 18, 2005)

ThatNetGuy said:


> Vincanity15311]Richard Jefferson - 21 (+)
> Jason Kidd - 21(-)
> Nenad Krstić - 23


OMG VINCE HAS 15311 points!


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 
Jason Kidd - 22 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 22 (-)


----------



## ThatNetGuy (Apr 28, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22(+)
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstić - 22 

Can we just call it a tie please?????? :clap:


----------



## dunbladekilla (Sep 14, 2005)

> Can we just call it a tie please?????? :clap:


we really need to.


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

I concur.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22
Jason Kidd - 23 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 21 (-)


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22
Jason Kidd - 22 (-)
Nenad Krstic - 22 (+)
Man this is never going to end...
OK I guess its a tie


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

So its over?


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Shady™ said:


> So its over?



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Richard Jefferson - 22
*Jason Kidd - 23 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 21 (-)*


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

ThatNetGuy didn't add a minus to anyone. The points should always add up to 65, and they are at 66 right now.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

* Richard Jefferson - 23 (+)*
Jason Kidd - 23*
Nenad Krstic - 20 (-)*<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> * Richard Jefferson - 23 (+)*
> Jason Kidd - 23*
> Nenad Krstic - 20 (-)*<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


**** this game...it will never end.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22 (-)
Jason Kidd - 23
Nenad Krstic - 21 (+)


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Richard Jefferson - 22 (-)
> Jason Kidd - 23
> Nenad Krstic - 21 (+)


Where'd the Boone thread go?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

rundmc00 said:


> Where'd the Boone thread go?


Wait. It's making a comeback in a second.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21
Jason Kidd - 22 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 22 (+)


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Richard Jefferson - 21
Jason Kidd - 23 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 21 (-)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Richard Jefferson - 20 (-)
Jason Kidd - 23 (+)*
Nenad Krstić - 22


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Richard Jefferson - 21 (+)
Jason Kidd - 22 (-)*
Nenad Krstić - 22

This will never end!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Richard Jefferson - 22 (+)
Jason Kidd - 21 (-)*
Nenad Krstić - 22


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 (-)
Jason Kidd - 21 
Nenad Krsti? - 23 (+)


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 20 (-)
Jason Kidd - 21 
Nenad Krstić - 24 (+)


----------



## Nets56 (Feb 5, 2004)

Richard Jefferson - 21 (+)
Jason Kidd - 21 
Nenad Krstić - 23 (-)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 20 (-)
Jason Kidd - 21
Nenad Krstić - 24 (+)


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 19 (-)
Jason Kidd - 22 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 24 

I dont think this will ever end.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 18 (-)
Jason Kidd - 22 
Nenad Krstić - 25 (+)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Richard Jefferson - 17 (-)*
Jason Kidd - 22 
*Nenad Krstić - 26 (+)*


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 16 (-)
Jason Kidd - 23 (+) 
Nenad Krstić - 26


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 15 (-)
Jason Kidd - 23 
Nenad Krstić - 27 (+)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Richard Jefferson - 14 (-)
Jason Kidd - 24 (+)*
Nenad Krstić - 27
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Richard Jefferson - 15 (+)
Jason Kidd - 24 
Nenad Krstić - 26 (-)

Jeez why do so many people like Krstic so much?


----------



## Keramo (May 24, 2006)

Richard Jefferson - 16 (+)
Jason Kidd - 24 
Nenad Krstić - 25 (-)


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

and the dumbest thread on the board continues...


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 17 (+)
Jason Kidd - 23 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 25


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Richard Jefferson - 18 (+)
Jason Kidd - 22 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 25


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

i just dont understand this game,maybe because i didnt read the instructions :bsmile:


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 18 
Jason Kidd - 23 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 24 (-)


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Richard Jefferson - 19 (+) 
Jason Kidd - 23 
Nenad Krstić - 23 (-)


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 18 (-) 
Jason Kidd - 23 
Nenad Krstić - 24 (+)


----------



## Nets56 (Feb 5, 2004)

Richard Jefferson - 19 (+) 
Jason Kidd - 23 
Nenad Krstić - 23 (-)


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vince Carter 33094
Jason Kidd - 23
Richard Jefferson - 20 +
Nenad Krstic - 22 -


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 18 (-) 
Jason Kidd - 23 
Nenad Krstić - 24 (+)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 18 
Jason Kidd - 22 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 25 (+)


----------



## Keramo (May 24, 2006)

Richard Jefferson - 19 (+)
Jason Kidd - 22
Nenad Krstić - 24 (-)


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 19 
Jason Kidd - 23 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 23 (-)


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

This is never going to end. How about we divide the players totals in half?


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Dark Knight said:



> This is never going to end. How about we divide the players totals in half?


I agree. Makes it easier to eliminate the next person.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Richard Jefferson - 20 (+) 
Jason Kidd - 23 
Nenad Krstić - 22 (-)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i believe the 3 guys here won't die forever.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 20
Jason Kidd - 22 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 23 (+)


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Richard Jefferson - 21 (+)*
Jason Kidd - 22 *
Nenad Krstić - 22 (-)*


----------



## TheMo (Aug 10, 2005)

Well that settles it we have a new big three. Lets trade VC for fillers and picks. :clown: 

-TheMo


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Richard Jefferson - 22 (+)*
Jason Kidd - 22
*Nenad Krstić - 21 (-)*


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22 
*Jason Kidd - 23 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 20 (-)*


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 (-) 
Jason Kidd - 23 
Nenad Krstić - 21 (+)


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 22 (+) 
Jason Kidd - 22 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 21


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21 (-)
Jason Kidd - 23 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 21


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 20 (-)
Jason Kidd - 23
Nenad Krstić - 22 (+)
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Richard Jefferson - 21 (+)
Jason Kidd - 22 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 22


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21
Jason Kidd - 21 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 23 (+)


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21
Jason Kidd - 22 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 22 (-)


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Richard Jefferson - 21
Jason Kidd - 23 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 21 (-)


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

This thread will never end.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

* Don't use this thread to pad your post * :curse: 

CLOSE IT.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Let's restart with This.


Jason Kidd - 5
Richard Jefferson - 5
Nenad Krstic - 5


Let's go.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 5
Richard Jefferson - 6 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 4 (-)


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 5
Richard Jefferson - 5 (-)
Nenad Krstic - 5 (+)


----------



## TheMo (Aug 10, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 6 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 5
Nenad Krstic - 4 (-)

-TheMo


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Jason Kidd - 5 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 5
Nenad Krstic - 5 (+)

:cheers:


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 4 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 5
Nenad Krstić - 6 (+)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kweli109 said:


> Jason Kidd - 4 (-)
> Richard Jefferson - 5
> Nenad Krstić - 6 (+)


Jason Kidd -3(-)
Richard Jefferson - 5
Nenad Krstić -7(+)


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 4 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 5
Nenad Krstić - 6 (-)


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 5 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 4 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 6


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 5 
Richard Jefferson - 3 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 7 (+)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 5 
Richard Jefferson - 2 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 8 (+)


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 4 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 3 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 8


----------



## Keramo (May 24, 2006)

Jason Kidd - 4
Richard Jefferson - 4 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 7 (-)


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 5 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 3 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 7


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 6 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 2 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 7


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 6
Richard Jefferson - 1 -
Nenad Krstić - 8 +


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 6
Richard Jefferson - 2 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 7 (-)


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 6
Richard Jefferson - 3 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 6 (-)


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 7 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 3
Nenad Krstić - 5 (-)
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Jason Kidd - 6 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 4 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 5


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

just kill off RJ and krstic.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 6 
Richard Jefferson - 4 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 6 (+)


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 5 (-) 
Richard Jefferson - 5 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 6
just kill off kidd, he only has a couple of years left anyways


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 6 (+) 
Richard Jefferson - 5 
Nenad Krstić - 5 (-)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

JCB said:


> Jason Kidd - 6 (+)
> Richard Jefferson - 5
> Nenad Krstić - 5 (-)


 the total score is 15, not 16.

somebody is wrong, so that should be

Jason Kidd - 6
Ricahrd Jefferson -4
Nenad Krstić -5

and after my edition

Jason Kidd -7 (+)
Richard Jefferosn -3 (-)
Nenad Krstiić - 5


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

of course ghoti would screw it up...

Jason Kidd -7
Richard Jefferosn -2 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 6 +


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 8 (+)
Richard Jefferson - (1) -
Nenad - 6


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 8
Richard Jefferosn - 2 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 5 (-)


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 8
Richard Jefferosn - 3 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 4 (-)


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 8
Richard Jefferson - 4 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 3 (-)


----------



## mr.robinson (Feb 22, 2006)

Jason Kidd - 7 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 4 
Nenad Krstic - 4 (+)


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

Jason Kidd - 7 
Richard Jefferson - 5 (+) 
Nenad Krstic - 3 (-)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 7 
Richard Jefferson - 4 (-) 
Nenad Krstic - 4 (+)


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 8 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 4 
Nenad Krstic - 3 (-)

Kidd should win. Let Krstic and RJ lose.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Jason Kidd - 7 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 5 (+)*
Nenad Krstic - 3


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

*Jason Kidd - 6 (-)*
Richard Jefferson - 5 
*Nenad Krstic - 4 (+)*


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Jason Kidd - 7 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 5 
Nenad Krstic - 3 (-)


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 8 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 5 
Nenad Krstic - 2 (-)

VC ain't gonna resign because of the lack of respect he received in this thread.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Jason Kidd - 9(+)
Richard Jefferson - 4(-)*
Nenad Krstic - 2


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 9
Richard Jefferson - 3 -
Nenad Krstić - 3 +


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 9
Richard Jefferson - 2 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 4 (+)


----------



## Philswib (Jul 18, 2006)

Jason Kidd - 10 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 2 
Nenad Krstić - 3(-)


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 10
Richard Jefferson - 3 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 2 (-)


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 10
Richard Jefferson - 4 (+)
Nenad Krstic - 1 (-)


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 9 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 4 
Nenad Krstic - 2 (+)
Man, and I had the chance to put Kristic away!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Jason Kidd - 10 (+)*
Richard Jefferson - 4 
* Nenad Krstic - 1 (-)*


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 10 
Richard Jefferson - 3 (-)
Nenad Krstic - 2 (+)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 9 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 3 
Nenad Krstić - 3 (+)


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 9
Richard Jefferson - 4 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 2 (-)


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 10 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 4 
Nenad Krstić - 1 (-)


----------



## mr.robinson (Feb 22, 2006)

Jason Kidd - 9 (-)
Richard Jefferson - 4 
Nenad Krstić - 2 (+)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 9 
Richard Jefferson - 3 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 3 (+)


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 10
Richard Jefferson - 2 (-)
Nenad Krstić - 3


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 10
Richard Jefferson - 3 (+)
Nenad Krstić - 2 (-)


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 11 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 3 
Nenad Krstić - 1 (-)


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Jason Kidd - 12 (+)
Richard Jefferson - 3 

Nenad is gone.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

kidd- 11 (-)
jefferson- 4 (+)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

kidd- 10 (-)
jefferson- 5 (+)


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

kidd - 9 (-)
RJ - 6 (+)


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

kidd - 8 (-)
RJ - 7 (+)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Kidd - 7 (-)
RJ - 8 (+)


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Kidd - 8 (+)
RJ - 7 (-)

No ****ing way RJ beats Kidd. I won't allow it! (Krstic should have beaten him anway.)


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Kidd - 7 (-)
RJ - 8 (+)
Man I cant believe Kristic is gone. we only have kidd for a couple of years anyways, RJ is one of the centerpieces/


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

netfan4life said:


> Kidd - 7 (-)
> RJ - 8 (+)
> Man I cant believe Kristic is gone. we only have kidd for a couple of years anyways, RJ is one of the centerpieces/



Kidd - 8(+)
RJ - 7(-)

NO Kidd, NO Nets.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

Kidd - 9 (+)
RJ - 6 (-)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Kidd - 8 (-)
RJ - 7 (+)


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

kidd - 8 -
rj- 7 +


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Kidd - 8 (-)
> RJ - 7 (+)


Same time.

Kidd - 7 (-)
RJ - 8 (+)


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

netfan4life said:


> Kidd - 7 (-)
> RJ - 8 (+)
> Man I cant believe Kristic is gone. we only have kidd for a couple of years anyways, RJ is one of the centerpieces/


now the nets are doomed.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Kidd - 6 (-)
RJ - 9 (+)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

siK_sTyLeZz said:


> Kidd - 6 (-)
> RJ - 9 (+)


Kidd-7(+)
RJ - 8(-)


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

Kidd-8(+)
RJ - 7(-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd-9(+)
RJ - 6(-)


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Kidd - 10 (+)
RJ - 5 (-)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Kidd - 9 (-)
RJ - 6 (+)


----------



## mr.robinson (Feb 22, 2006)

Kidd - 8 (-)
RJ - 7 (+)


----------



## Netted (Mar 31, 2005)

Kidd - 9 (+)
RJ - 6 (-)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Kidd - 8 (-)
RJ - 7 (+)


----------



## Philswib (Jul 18, 2006)

Kidd - 9 (+)
RJ - 6 (-)


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Kidd - 8 (-)
RJ - 7 (+)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC4MVP said:


> Kidd - 8 (-)
> RJ - 7 (+)



Kidd - 9 (+)
RJ - 6(-)


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Kidd-8 (-)
RJ - 7(+)


----------



## Keramo (May 24, 2006)

Kidd-7 (-)
RJ - 8 (+)


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Kidd-8 (+)
RJ - 7 (-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd-9 (+)
RJ - 6 (-)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Kidd-8 (-)
RJ - 7 (+)
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Kidd 9 (+)
RJ 6 (-)


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Kidd 8 (-)
RJ 7 (+)


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Kidd - 9 (+)
RJ - 6 (-)


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Kidd - 8 (-)
RJ - 7 (+)


----------



## MexicanJesus (Jul 2, 2005)

kweli109 said:


> Kidd - 8 (-)
> RJ - 7 (+)


Kidd - 9 (+)
RJ - 6 (-)


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

Kidd - 8 (-)
RJ - 7 (+)


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Kidd - 9 (+)
RJ - 6 (-)


----------



## Philswib (Jul 18, 2006)

Kidd - 10 (+)
RJ - 5 (-)


----------



## Brasil (Jul 24, 2005)

Kidd - 11 (+)
RJ - 4 (-)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Kidd - 10 (-)
RJ - 5 (+)


----------



## ly_yng (Jul 9, 2005)

Kidd - 11 (+)
RJ - 4 (-)


----------



## CurlyBeast (Mar 12, 2005)

Kidd - 12 (+)
RJ - 3 (-)


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

Kidd 11 -
rj 4 +


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

Kidd - 10 (-)
RJ - 5 (+)


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Kidd - 11 (+)
RJ - 4 (-)


----------



## njnets21 (May 29, 2005)

Kidd - 12 (+)
RJ - 3 (-)


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

njnets21 said:


> Kidd - 12 (+)
> RJ - 3 (-)


Kidd - 13(+)
RJ - 2(-)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd - 14(+)
RJ - 1(-)


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

somebody kill RJ and end this please please please


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> somebody kill RJ and end this please please please


haha, yes.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

somebody.

just VOTE!

get this over with.


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Nooooo, must.... save..... rj!!

Kidd - 13(-)
RJ - 2(+)


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Kidd - 14(+)
RJ - 1(-)

The end is near.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

And with the kill it's new jazzy nets.

































Just Kidding


Kidd - 13(-)
RJ - 2(+)


----------



## ThreeOfAKind (Jun 14, 2005)

Kidd - 14 (+)
RJ - 1 (-)


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

and it ends.

Kidd - 15
RJ - 0

call me the party pooper if you will.


----------



## Kid Chocolate (Jun 17, 2005)

Cage_Epidemic said:


> and it ends.
> 
> Kidd - 15
> RJ - 0
> ...



Kidd - 14 (-1)
Nenad - 1 (+1)


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Kidd - 14
Nenad - 2 (+1)
McInnis - -1 (-1)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Cage_Epidemic said:


> and it ends.
> 
> Kidd - 15
> RJ - 0
> ...


 So Kidd wins it Time to start it up all again!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Jason Kidd wins 2006 BBB.net Nets board's All-Time Nets Player award.*


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jarkid said:


> *Jason Kidd wins 2006 BBB.net Nets board's All-Time Nets Player award.*


 well technically it wasn't all time, it was just for the current roster. Maybe its t
ime to start one up for alltime Nets?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> well technically it wasn't all time, it was just for the current roster. Maybe its t
> ime to start one up for alltime Nets?


haha, then let him to be the part-time.


----------

